# Recommended Reading ~ Breeds & Breeding Horses, Mules and Donkeys



## elevan (Sep 26, 2011)

> Horse Breeds
> 
> Donkey Breeds


----------



## elevan (Sep 26, 2011)

> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan





> *Breeds of Horses:*
> 
> Abyssinian
> 
> ...


----------



## elevan (Sep 26, 2011)

> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan





> *Breeds of Donkey:*
> 
> Abyssinian / Ethiopian Donkey
> 
> ...


----------

